# [HELP] Constant data/radio drops on all custom roms on 2.3.5 Mesmerize



## dwegiel (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello Rootz users,

I am in a really screwy situation right now. It has been over a year since I got my Mesmerize so I can no longer bother with a replacement (nor would they have accepted it, since on stock rom it is absolutely fine).

Anyways, to cut to the chase, I've tried literally every available ROM (Heinz, Gummy, Resurrection from Gingerbread, AOKP/CM/Paranoid/Gummy 4.0 ICS, and AOKP/CM 4.1 ICS) with all radios available (shipped, EH09, EI20, whatever else). For some unknown reason, every time I try to download a file over 5Mb in size, my radio will drop 99% of the time and the phone will think it has no 3g signal at first (I live in a 4-5 bar 3g area), then it will think it is in airplane mode.

I'm out of options, I don't know what to do. *228+/*228 helps temporarily, but it is still a guaranteed crash if I download something over 10Mb or something takes more than 3 minutes to download. Every. Damn. Time. Someone PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE tell me you are in the same situation as me or have found a solution. Many thanks.


----------



## bwarman18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Try these zip files. Preferably flash data. Zip first


----------



## bwarman18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry here is the link
https://www.box.com/shared/v66zqd40cs81ki9sjugy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## levatator (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank You for the zip.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## levatator (Jun 6, 2012)

Had similar, but slightly different problem.

Tried EVERY JB ROM









Then I Found AVATAR ROM!

JB 4.2.2 Stable Version Can be found at 
http://s3.avatarrom.com/

Sent from my US CELLULAR MEZ - Awesome Avatar ROM using RootzWiki


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

levatator said:


> Had similar, but slightly different problem.
> 
> Tried EVERY JB ROM
> 
> ...


avatar uses cm source which every rom uses but aokp so you just got placebo.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## levatator (Jun 6, 2012)

Dagex said:


> avatar uses cm source which every rom uses but aokp so you just got placebo.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Placebo ... Yes! LoL

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## levatator (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thinking my wobble shaft just has a sticky bearing ò_Õ

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

